# shhsshh it's a surprise...



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I made this for my gran, so nobody tell her. LOL

I wanted to share with you guys.  I made it in a rush so its pretty mushy looking and sculpty III is not a great product. (crumbly crap D: )

Anyways.. I still thought it was cute! I want to do more in the future. I sprayed it down with a gloss after to hopefully keep it from falling apart.

Thx for looking!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice I'm sure she will love it


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

That is soooooo nice! Love the colours! I am sure she will love it!


----------



## Buddy (Jun 7, 2012)

That is so cute!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

At first I thought this thread was to tell us you were pregnant again!
Although this is still pretty good


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha!! Gosh hopefully someday soon @[email protected] Hope yours are well!


----------

